
Dark Matter and the Dinosaurs - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/books/review/dark-matter-and-the-dinosaurs-by-lisa-randall.html
======
rustynails
I feel I've missed something in this article.

"Science, after all, isn’t merely about advancing information — it’s about
advancing understanding. Its task is to disentangle the opinions and the
claims from the facts in the service of truth. But beyond the “what” of truth,
successful science writing tells a complete story of the “how” — the
methodical marvel building up to the “why” — and Randall does just that."

I saw a lot of speculation and little substance. I couldn't even appreciate
why dark matter had such a profound impact on the theory of the meteorite that
hit the Earth.

Can someone please elaborate why this book is worthy of making the front page?
I'm sure there was something between the lines I missed.

------
platz
What is this, a lit book review?

~~~
rustynails
That was my impression. It seemed to be a scientific critique (without the
value add), but by the end it was clearly a promotion for Randall's book. I'm
still scratching my head why it made front page.

